# Beware of Greek Islands crook



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We recently chartered a catamaran out of Athens from a crook named Yiannis Papandreou. His owns "Corfu", "Kos" and "Annie". He will not return our deposit due to damage that he claims we caused, but the damage was already present. The broker that arranged the charter is 100% on our side, but unfortunately, the owner took the deposit. The broker will no longer do business with this owner.

BEWARE!!


----------

